# arts funktioniert irgendwie nicht mehr nach dem KDE update!



## marcoX (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe KDE upgedatet (super deutsches Wort   ).
Nun funktioniert jedoch der Sound nicht mehr, statt dessen
kommt eine Fehlermeldung die so aussieht:







Jetzt weis ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll, bin echt
total überfordert!   

MfG
Marco


----------



## ToniCE (15. Juni 2004)

Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Distribution du verwendest und die Abhängigkeiten auch bei einem Update berücksichtigt werden... arts hast du auch geupdated?


----------



## marcoX (16. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ToniCE _
> *Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Distribution du verwendest und die Abhängigkeiten auch bei einem Update berücksichtigt werden... arts hast du auch geupdated? *



Ich habe SuSE 9.0 und ja, ich habe arts geupdated!


----------



## tefla (17. Juni 2004)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem,  

auf meinem Debian habe ich auch ein Update vollzogen und auf einmal bekam mein artsd cpu overloads, bei jedem Sound, den er abgespielt hat. Das System war vollkommen überlastet ....... hab dann die maximale Zeit für einen art prozess auf 2 Sekunden gestellt und nun geht es ........ kurzzeitig ist aber trotzdem die Auslastung da. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das wieder ganz normal zum Laufen bekomme. Meine Karte ist die Soundblaster 128 live


----------



## marcoX (19. Juni 2004)

vor dem KDE-Update gings ja.
Hmm ... komisch ist nur, dass ich mit Xmms CD´s hören kann!

Es kommt nur oben beschriebene Meldung beim KDE Start.
Wenn ich im Kontrollcenter unter Sound-System *Sound u. Midi* testen möchte,
kommt diese Meldung ebenfalls!

Wenn ich unter Yast --> Hardware --> Sound den Sound teste höre ich die Melodie auch!

Hmm ... kurios ...

Marco


----------

